# Stackmat cable



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 22, 2009)

As some of you may have noticed I keep asking what timer is that when someone uses CCT.I've successfully downloaded it and i want to connect my stackmat timer to the Com.What kind of cable can I use and where to buy it?


----------



## jcuber (Mar 22, 2009)

If you got your stackmat anywhere else but online on the stackmat website, you can't connect it to a computer.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 22, 2009)

http://cube.garron.us/cct/readme.html#setup


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 22, 2009)

buy these:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.9819
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5115


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 22, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> buy these:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.9819
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5115


Ooh, you posted that right on time; we were just about to place an order on DX...

EDIT: or this: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.733


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 22, 2009)

What is the currency for deal extreme?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 22, 2009)

USD.

message too short.


----------



## n00bcubix (Mar 22, 2009)

Alex, those are what I have, but it doesn't work for me, maybe I have to change the values.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 22, 2009)

I created a thread sometime ago saying my stackmat timer could not work with CCT...and I still can't get it to work..even after changing everything


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes!I got it to work! thanks!Now I have new fastest non-lucky solve!


----------

